# Physical Modifiers



## elisaarb (Jan 11, 2011)

Need Help:  Discrepancy in office with billing staff.....Just want to verify correct coding with regard to Physical Modifiers & Anesthesia billing:  when crna is present and you are billing for both crna & doc pt has P3 modifier status;  Do you attach the P3 modifier to both line items for doc & crna?  Thanks for your help


----------



## twizzle (Jan 11, 2011)

*physical status modifiers*

Yes, you would have it for both providers.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,
Yes you can apply P3 modifier for both Doctor & CRNA.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## comunale (Feb 2, 2011)

Not for Medicare or Medi-Cal


----------

